# RC Owners



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got into RC toys and was wondering if there is anyone else out there who has some? If so post pics i wanna see whats out there.

Here are the pics of mine in action:


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a nitro powerd truck a small helicopter and getting a traxxis truggy this smmer and if things go well a nice boat to play with at the fish pond


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice i wanna get a nitro crawler when i get back to work.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a Traxxas Summit and an E-Revo, been pulling my boy around in his sleigh with the summit, its alot of fun to drive


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thats awsome!!! i wanna see pics!!!


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

don't have any pics of it yet myself, although I should try on the weekend when I have some light, it really is something to be caught on film now that I think about it, always forget that camera. Youtube some traxxas summit videos, very versatile, I use it more than the E-Revo, looking at youtube was what initially got me hooked to begin with so be careful . What are you running? how do they go?

Traxxas summit pulls child in sled - YouTube

Traxxas Summit pulling 3 year old in sled. - YouTube

Traxxas Summit pulling 200 lbs - YouTube

Traxxas Summit Pulling 67 lb boy on Carpet - YouTube

Traxxas Summit Monster Truck Preview - YouTube


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a traxxas slash vpl with a 3 cel that just rocks I'll post pics soon I love it


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i have a traxxas slash with a mmm brushless setup running 22v lipo but it doesnt work right now as i broke my neighbors 4x4 pressure treated mailbox post with it when i hit it doing 120km/h


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaa wow thats crazy!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

and i had an airplane









crashed it, got mad, fixed it, gave it to my friends 7yr old son who could fly it better than me

cant seem to find any pics of the slash


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I have too many
cars
Traxxas emaxx 65mps on 6s
traxxas slash 4x4 with ssc LCG chassis
Traxxas stampede
kyosho lazer zx5
HPI Blitz
Tamiya midnight pumpkin

boats
custom made 27 inch V hull 40 mph
custom apparition 60mph on 6s lipo

planes
pitts
pluma
yak
ultamate AMR
apparition

I think thats it


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So last week i orderd this guy from cali! UPS droped It got droped off today so i just unboxed it! It is a 1/8th scale crawler. Exceed RC Maxstone8.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey anyone interested in my 4x4 slash? Complete minus motor and probably needs new axles? Looking to trade for well, anything interesting


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I have too many RC's to list has sorta taken over the fish hobby.
I run Coastal Offroad Racing we now have a track at Western Speedway in Victoria

COR Victoria June 10, 2012 - YouTube


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I love that old school green truck
very cool


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Saw a flier for an rc comp in langley for saturday... Anyone going?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

